# Configuring a dvd-rw - How do I?

## needlern1

I've been struggling on and off for a month or so trying to figure out how to configure a pioneer dvr-105. I don't have any other playback device(except for floppy).

I've read all of the tips/tricks/suggestions/havetos, etc. All possibe kernel items are modules. Here is what's loaded at this time(pertinent items):

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sg                     25356   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 13528   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 10252   0  (autoclean) (unused)

ide-scsi                7504   0  (autoclean)

scsi_mod               79940   4  (autoclean) [sg sr_mod sd_mod ide-scsi]

ide-cd                 27336   0  (autoclean)

cdrom                  25888   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]
```

When I run 'cdrecord -scanbus' nothing is found, with or without 'ide-cd' loaded.

When I run:

```

hb3 etc # cdrecord -v dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord 2.01a04 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J?rg Schilling

Note: this version is an inofficial (modified) version and thus may have

bugs that are not present in the original. Please send any bug report or supportrequest to <warly@mandrakesoft.com>. The original cdrecord author has not to

be bothered with problem in this version

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '

Identifikation : 'DVD-RW  DVR-105 '

Revision       : '1.00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: Input/output error. get configuration: scsi sendcmd: retryable error

CDB:  46 00 00 21 00 00 00 01 00 00

status: 0xa (Reserved)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 06 08 E0 4E

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x00 (medium not present) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 0.006s timeout 40s

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1267712 = 1238 KB

```

Here is my current (pertinent area) of devfsd.conf:

```

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

 

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

 

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

 

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom1 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

 

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

#bill's attempt to get /dev/cdr working[cdrw does])

# Create /dev/cdr for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdr$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdr

REGISTER        ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdr

UNREGISTER      ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdr

```

Here is my /etc/fstab(pertinent area):

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/dvd                /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,ro

```

I have successfully burned a cdrw disk. I can play back dvd's and cd's. I have not tried to burn a dvd-r yet. I have tried to burn a cd-r and failed. 

What I think I need is to see someone's 'devfsd.conf' and '/etc/fstab', who is successfully using this device. Or if someone wants to troubleshoot with me, I'm game. TIA, Bill

----------

## cyrillic

Try this :

Don't load your ide-cd module (it may cause ide-scsi to not function properly)

Then use cdrecord in normal scsi mode (get rid of ATAPI)

----------

## azote

try to pass to your kernel the parameter: "ide-scsi"  through the boot loader

----------

## needlern1

Thank you cyrillic and azote.

azote - from my 'grub.conf' file:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 "hdc=ide-scsi"

and from one of my kernel logs, when attempting to 'cdrecord' anything:

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

cyrillic - as I mentioned in my initial post, loading or not loading module 'ide-cd' made no difference. I did try it again, though, and it still made no difference.

\rant - WTF does this have to be like voodoo magic? or with a full moon out on a Sunday night with me wearing a yellow tie? This is frustrating as hell and I've been a linux user since late '98 (it doesn't help much, but I do realize why this is reasonably complicated) - end rant\

Oh well. Thanks again. Bill

----------

## needlern1

EDIT - oops, sent once to many times. Sorry, Bill

Thank you cyrillic and azote.

azote - from my 'grub.conf' file:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 "hdc=ide-scsi"

and from one of my kernel logs, when attempting to 'cdrecord' anything:

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Mar 24 21:09:53 [kernel] scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

cyrillic - as I mentioned in my initial post, loading or not loading module 'ide-cd' made no difference. I did try it again, though, and it still made no difference.

\rant - WTF does this have to be like voodoo magic? or with a full moon out on a Sunday night with me wearing a yellow tie? This is frustrating as hell and I've been a linux user since late '98 (it doesn't help much, but I do realize why this is reasonably complicated) - end rant\

Oh well. Thanks again. Bill

----------

## cyrillic

Its not that complicated - no magic involved   :Wink: 

ide-cd and ide-scsi will compete for your CD/DVD devices, whichever loads first wins.

To ensure that ide-scsi grabs your burner, load this module first (you don't even need ide-cd at all)

dmesg should confirm that your CD/DVD devices are now /dev/sr0, /dev/sr1, etc.

Passing hdc=ide-scsi at boot time is only needed if ide-cd is compiled-in rather than a module (otherwise ide-cd will always load before ide-scsi)

cdrecord -scanbus should now show your drives properly without needing ATAPI support (which is still alpha)

----------

## needlern1

Thank you cyrillic. I'm going to try another tack with a new post on what recording commands I should be using. I may well have configured my device properly and just not know the right commands to record with. Bill

----------

## vrghost

Having a bit of a trouble with my beutifull DVD burner. I have a Pioneer DVR-105. At first I decided to try the old and well tested technique of just do

hdc=ide-scsi

Worked fine, the DVD burner nicely became /dev/sr0. How proude I was overe my emediat success.So proud that I decided to watch "They young ones" while closing another machine. So I mounted the DVD and tried to start the one of the VOB's in gmplayer. Kernel crach. Not exactly what I wanted. Rebooted the machine, tried to mount the DVD as root, worked fine, until I tried to copy a file, crach again. So, skipped the idea of using ide-scsi, and whent for runing as IDE, but then anything except the copyright warning creates problems for the player.

Tried to set the device to use udma, by

hdparm -d1 -X /dev/hdc

and

hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

Both returned, 

/dev/hdc: setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

Any sugestions?

/Ben

----------

